
*p+++=0x20, for when you are converting an uppercase string to lowercase - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/volatile_void/status/1112073387860549634
======
ksaj
Back in the day we used to use OR 0x20 for tolower, and AND 0xBF as a quick
toupper (straight up bit masking). It saved a bunch of clock ticks by not
having to compare each character and jump past an ADD or SUB every time the
letter was already in the desired state.

Of course you could XOR 0x20 if you wanted tO rEVERSE tHE cASE, but I'm not
sure how useful that is.

------
watergatorman
Assume ASCII characters: ORD('a') - ORD ('A') = 32

IF ('A' <= ch) & (ch <= 'Z') THEN ch := CHR(ORD(ch) + 32) END

